# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Flyover cost estimate

## greenhead

Hi all, 
I'm in Brisbane and not sure on pricing of having a flyover (eg cooldek solarpsan etc) done for my patio so thought i would ask for your opinions on a ball park figure before looking for quotes. 
I called Stratco and their pricing was out of this world just for materials! 
What would be the cheapest way of going about this? ie buy materials and find a builder? or go to a one stop shop? 
All opinions are greatly appreciated. 
Details are:   lowset house8 metre width (ie along side of house)4 metre depth (sticking our from house)over existing concrete slablooking for some thick posts 
thanks

----------


## phild01

Contact roof extenda for a calculation of how many brackets you need.  Stratco don't do a proper calc and just specify more than necessary.  There are a number of steel suppliers that do very similar/same profiles as Stratco for beams and sheeting.  I found that to be the cheaper option to follow.  But it probably needs an engineering spec and council approval.

----------


## greenhead

thanks Phild. i had somebody mention $100 a square metre for the roofing with posts and labour extra. so will see.

----------


## cyclic

> thanks Phild. i had somebody mention $100 a square metre for the roofing with posts and labour extra. so will see.

  Try these people.
I would expect about $7700 all up based on a quote I did 2 years ago.
Of course it depends just where in Qld you are. https://www.qldroofing.com.au/

----------


## greenhead

> Try these people.
> I would expect about $7700 all up based on a quote I did 2 years ago.
> Of course it depends just where in Qld you are. https://www.qldroofing.com.au/

  thanks. i will call them 
on flyovers - which way is best to have them tilted? I'm concerned about rain.

----------


## Cecile

We have a flyover roof on the carport, set on Extenda Brackets.  We rarely get any rain through the gap unless it's blowing hard.  The biggest issue we have had is overflowing gutters, but that's not the fault of the flyover.  Ours is sloped away from the house.

----------


## Moondog55

The cost of the Extendas section is easy enough to guesstimate.
It is a bracket at every second or third rafter and "_x_" metres of 190*45 H3
Given the overall cost of building anything this large and the overall low cost of the brackets using more won't break the bank.
Roof-Extenda will do the engineering calculations for you FOC
When we built the Extenda-Bracket site information was that the maximum beam span was 2400mm and our rafters are at ~900 spacing and our brackets are mixed at 1800 and 2700 spacing, Building inspector was happy with that

----------


## cyclic

> thanks. i will call them 
> on flyovers - which way is best to have them tilted? I'm concerned about rain.

  In Qld, the prevailing rains come from the south east so best option is high section of roof at north or north west if this can be done.

----------


## cyclic

Interested to know how you went with pricing, but also, if you are going fly over, you will need to cut the existing slab in order to set your posts into the ground.
You cannot bolt them to the slab.

----------

